# Mr Do right



## Soapmomma (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright, I ordered and recieved 2 2lb molds and cutter w/blade from ebay, Mr Do Right. The molds (so far) are easy to take apart and put back together, soap does need to sit a little longer to release easier, my recipe anyway, and they are really easy to wash up. Shipping was fast and his email updates were good. 
The only problem I have is I will not be using that cutter. The slots for the blade allow for alot of play and that blade that comes with it is super flimsy. My soaps came out almost half moon shaped from the play in the slots and that blade bending this way and that on the way down. Tops of some were 1 inch while the bottom of the bar came out 1.5 in  :? 
I don't know that I would use them for cp cause they do not fit together too awful snug but they are perfect for the cphp that I do. And that cutter's gonna get a liner and be used as a third mold!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2009)

> And that cutter's gonna get a liner and be used as a third mold!



That's the way to make lemonade!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 13, 2009)

*x*

hi there!

i'm supprised to hear the trouble you're having cutting!  the blade i got is thick and extremely rigid and there is a small amount of play in the cutting slot, as it is the thickness of a saw blade.  i also use a wavy cutter that i found in the kitchen section at walmart that works very well.

is there a tiny chance that as you cut your soap it may have moved a bit?  i had that problem with a couple of my first batches and it took a little practice and coordination for me.

i also found that greasing my blade made it cut smoother, and removing any soap on the blade helps.  

when i do rtcp, whipped soaps and no-gel soaps, my molds do not leak-but with regular c/p if the soap heats up and gels, then i notice a little seepage.

i generally line the bottom with wax paper and leave it going up the ends of the molds, which makes it infinitely easier to remove the soap. perhaps that is why mine may not be leaking. 

i have 3 custom sized 5-pound molds with the variable thickness slicer and plan to order 3 more shortly.

my only other suggestion would be to maybe run a little strip of masking tape along the bottom (underneath) your mold.

have you contacted mr do right yet?  i have found him to be very responsive regarding service after the sale.

good luck to you!

monet


----------



## Soapmomma (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Heartsong, thanks for the input   

The problem with the play, for me probably was the blade that was sent with it. It is extremely flimsy and bent into a half moon shape when it cut into the soap. With the roomy slots it just made it worse. Since you had success with it, I will try my drywall blade with it and see how it does. 

As for the moving, I made sure after each cut to push the soap back into position and hold it tight with my hand. 

And since I cphp only I don't anticipate any trouble with leakage, I just noticed small cracks where liquid would most likely go through mine. 

I am very happy with the molds, I just wasn't ready for that flimsy blade and the big slots I guess     Not Mr Do Right's fault at all. I'm just used to a very thin slot on my mitre box. And I will definitely be ordering more in the future from him (when I can afford it lol )

Rissa


----------



## carebear (Feb 13, 2009)

Soapmomma said:
			
		

> I just wasn't ready for that flimsy blade and the big slots I guess     Not Mr Do Right's fault at all.



Of course it's his faulty.  If it's not working due to the material and design you should ask for a refund.  Seriously.  His stuff is not great (my DoRight molds went off to the local recycling center after my third leaky batch = in retrospect *I* should have demanded a refund)


----------



## heartsong (Feb 13, 2009)

*x*

he may have changed his cutting blades-mine is very thick and there is little play in the slot.  short of standing on it, i dont think you could bend it.

i have a spare one i'll send you, if you want-just pm me.  i took mine down to the tractor supply store and had them put an edge on it and it cuts like butter.

you might ask mr do right about the blade.  he's got a good product-i'd hate to see it ruined by a cheap blade.

my long bladed kitchen knife works well, too. and i can use both hands to steady the cut.

they need to come out with a 2-handled cutting knife!


----------



## Soapmomma (Feb 14, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Soapmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I said it's not his fault I was speaking of the cutting box, it's his design. I don't like it, others may love it. Yes the blade is a cheapy china blade, I have a stiffer one I'll try. He probably subbed his old blades out for cheaper one's. Thank you heartsong, that's a very nice offer- I have a blade I love, just tried his for some silly reason   

I will write him a note and ask if he is aware that the flimsy blade and play in the slots are causing uneven cuts. I do like the molds, but again, I don't soap cp so no problem with leaking. 

Thanks  


EDIT:  4 days and no response. Guess I won't be buying more from him after all......


----------



## malia (Mar 21, 2009)

*Mr Do it Right*

He lives close to me. I didn't know that until I ordered a couple of his molds off Ebay. Since then, I have bought more.. LOVE 'EM! He's quite a person to visit with also. Here is a picture of Milk Honey & Oatmeal loaf, I used M&P in a 4 pound mold. 

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9112/76693892.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5504/94435144.jpg

I really need to get a picture of his set up and how he makes them. He has about 6 table saws all set up the same way.


----------

